# are those lumber wood boards formaldehyde free?



## fedorafans (May 17, 2010)

I have the impression that only pressed wood product has formaldehyde and yesterday I bought some pine lumber boards from homedepot, thinking those wood board should be formaldehyde free. but apparently there are very strong smell coming out of those wood boards.  I have a 5 months old baby at home i really don't want to take the risk of bringing environment hazard stuff into my home. 

What could it be? Should not the raw wood VOC free?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

All living things give off odors! Some of us, more than others!

Some odors are a sign of danger, others are benign! Its generally assumed that natural odors, such as given off from sawn lumber will cause no harm, whereas odors from VOC's (volatile organic chemicals) are considered to harmful.
Now, some people are very allergic to natural wood smells and would argue these natural odors are a problem, also!

I, myself, am given to be sensitive to a wide range of manufactured product. In most cases, the off-gassing deminishes to the point where its tolerable!
In our world, as you are finding out, its impossible to avoid the chemical soup that we are surrounded by!

One thing that you will find is that you won't be able to know, what your baby is able to tolerate.
The baby may tolerate VOC's and yet be very allergic to the laundry detergent that you wash clothes in.


----------



## fedorafans (May 17, 2010)

Wildie said:


> All living things give off odors! Some of us, more than others!


:laughing:



> One thing that you will find is that you won't be able to know, what your baby is able to tolerate.


baby is doing fine, i am just wondering if those lamber wood board are really VOC free...since the smell is really strong... and i could not find an answer so far.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

fedorafans said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> baby is doing fine, i am just wondering if those lamber wood board are really VOC free...since the smell is really strong... and i could not find an answer so far.


 Do you know what kind of lumber it is? Usually cedars, pines, Spruce etc. will give off odors for a long time. Oak, hard Maple, Birch are less so!
Its unlikely that VOC's are present in sawn lumber, but its conceivable that the tree drew VOC's when it was growing, but I would think that its improbable.


----------



## fedorafans (May 17, 2010)

What I bought are some pine lumber boards, and my concern is not about the smell, if the odors is all from the pine itself, i am perfectly okay, just worrying about if there are any bad chemical stuff like formaldehyde in the smell.

maybe i just worried to much, but i am going nut here.



Wildie said:


> Do you know what kind of lumber it is? Usually cedars, pines, Spruce etc. will give off odors for a long time. Oak, hard Maple, Birch are less so!
> Its unlikely that VOC's are present in sawn lumber, but its conceivable that the tree drew VOC's when it was growing, but I would think that its improbable.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.prohousedr.com/DIYTestKits.htm


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Ever walk in a forest?

Those are the smells of nature. As long as the lumber is not pressure treated, enjoy the smell.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

fedorafans said:


> What I bought are some pine lumber boards, and my concern is not about the smell, if the odors is all from the pine itself, i am perfectly okay, just worrying about if there are any bad chemical stuff like formaldehyde in the smell.
> 
> maybe i just worried to much, but i am going nut here.


 If you want something to worry about, worry about your furniture, your kitchen cupboards and the paint in your house! 
Pine boards are not a problem, and their smell is natural and meant to be enjoyed!
The old saying, "Wake up and smell the roses", could be applied to pine boards also! :wink:


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Formaldehyde is not commonly used even in engineered lumber such as plywood. Other types of glues have replaced formaldehyde in most cased. That said, you stated you purchased pine, not engineered lumber. Natural pine has a wide variety of chemicals in it. In fact, there are so many naturally occurring chemicals in pine that there is an international organization of companies called Pine Chemicals Association Inc. that specializes in extracting chemicals from pine, and selling the product. See http://www.pinechemicals.org

As to your question, of course you may be allergic to some of the chemicals present in pine. The fact that you can smell it simply indicates that your nose works better than mine.


----------

